# Custom decoys



## kolme1234 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

How many of you guy run custom decoys in the Midwest? If you do what brands do you prefer? I ordered some customs this last season and I was very pleased. Any cool photos of your custom spread? DSD, Replica's, Deception, Cool custom painted Dekes?


----------



## kolme1234 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------

